# Welches fett für Steuersatz und Lagerbuchsen oder Kurbellager



## KoZaK (10. August 2016)

Hallo, ich bin ganz neu dabei und bin auf der suche nach Fett für den Steuersatz und Lagerbuchsen vom hinterbau.

Könnt ihr mir das was Empfehlen?

Hab da tausend sorten gefunden.

Aber speziell für Steuersatz oder sowas jetzt nichts.


----------



## sp00n82 (10. August 2016)

Im Prinzip je wetterfester desto besser. Die Lager bewegen sich ja nur minimal, da brauchst keine leichtlaufende Schmierung, sondern Schutz vor Wasser und Dreck.
PM600 z.B. oder Bootsfett oder Motorex 2000.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (10. August 2016)

Shimano Lagerfett, geht für alles, auch für die Alte.


----------



## Liteville-301 (11. August 2016)

Hast du so nen verrosteten Bolzen, daß du das auch bei deiner Alten brauchst? ha ha ha....


----------



## Jan_1968 (11. August 2016)

PM600 würde ich empfehlen. Solltest Du die Lager vom Hinterbau tauschen wollen/müssen, wäre meine Empfehlung wenn es sich um 2RS Lager handelt: Bei nagelneuen Lagern sehr vorsichtig vor Einbau Gummidichtung aushebeln etwa mit Uhrmacherschraubendrehern o.ä. natürlich ohne diese zu beschädigen, und dann ordentlich von innen mit Fett volldrücken. Hinterbaulager sterben meiner Erfahrung nach meistens an Verdreckung und nicht an Belastung.
Neue Lager sind innen meistens recht spärlich mit Fett versehen.
PS: Das kann man natürlich auch bei eingebauten gebrauchten Lagern im eingebauten Zustand machen!


----------



## --- (11. August 2016)

Maxima Waterproof Grease

http://www.offroadzentrale.de/Motoc...odukte-Maxima-WATERPROOF-GREASE-Vielzweckfett


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. August 2016)

Liteville-301 schrieb:


> Hast du so nen verrosteten Bolzen, daß du das auch bei deiner Alten brauchst? ha ha ha....



Lattenrost!


----------



## KoZaK (11. August 2016)

Werde mir jetzt das PM600 und das Motorex 2000 bestellen.
Das Motorex werde ich dann für den gesamten Vorbau benutzen und das PM600 für den Hinterbau und Kurbel.


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. August 2016)

Ach ja, bevor du auf die Idee kommst: Gleitlager werden nicht geschmiert .


----------



## Jan_1968 (11. August 2016)

Meinst Du, Du brauchst dafür unbedingt zwei verschiedene Fette?


----------



## KoZaK (11. August 2016)

Hmm... ich habe das jetzt so rausgelesen, dass ich 2 nehmen sollte.
Wenn das motorex langt. Würde ich auch nur das nehmen.
An meinem steuersatz ist ab werk auch ein gelb schimmerndes fett drauf.

Kurze frage noch:
Montagepaste. Wozu dient diese genau? Reicht da nicht auch fett?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (11. August 2016)

Fett verringert die Reibung, Montagepaste erhöht sie. Die ist zB bei CFK-Teilen nützlich, die nicht zu stark geklemmt werden dürfen. Darüber hinaus verhindert sie wie Fett aber auch Knacken uÄ. Ein Fett reicht übrigens, am Rad braucht man keine Wissenschaft draus zu machen.


----------



## HansGuenther (11. August 2016)

Castrol LMX Li-Komplexfett eignet sich gut. Es ist einfach zu dosieren und aufzutragen, in jedem Auto- und Motorradshop zu bekommen, hat eine schöne grüne Farbe, gute Schmiereigenschaften und ist relativ günstig. Man kann es für alle Lager am Fahrrad verwenden, egal ob Steuersatz oder Pedale. Wenn es ganz besonders wasserbeständig sein soll, kann man über ein Calciumkomplexseifenfett nachdenken. In jedem gut sortierten Werkzeughandel zu beziehen. 
21,95 € für 850 Gramm finde ich teuer. 5 € für das Fett an sich, 8,50 € weil aus der Schweiz und 8,50 € weil "speziell" fürs Fahrrad.


----------



## hnx (11. August 2016)

Einen Pott Motorex 2000 (oder ein anderes Calcium-verseiftes Fett), damit kannst du alles am Radl einpinseln was kein Spezialfett braucht.
Den Vorbau würde ich fettfrei halten, falls nötig Montagepaste (s.o.). Ansonsten Fett am besten nur "intern" benutzen, bspw in die Kugellager und in den Lagersitz, nicht von außen zukleistern.


----------



## crxtuner (11. August 2016)

Kauf dir eine große Dose motorex 2000 und du ahst lange Ruhe.


----------



## KoZaK (11. August 2016)

Ok, alles klar.

Für was am bike brauch ich dann "spezial fett"?


----------



## sp00n82 (11. August 2016)

Federgabeln und Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoZaK (11. August 2016)

Was nehme ich da am besten für die Pike und den Monarch RT3?


----------



## Deleted138492 (11. August 2016)

Öl.


----------



## Jan_1968 (11. August 2016)

z.B. DT Swiss Buzzy`s Slick Honey Fett.
Mit Monarch und Pike Service musst Du dich dann halt nochmal auseinandersetzen. Die Teile werden ja nicht nur einfach gefettet... An die richtigen Stellen muss Öl, und an wiederum die richtigen Stellen Fett, und dann auch noch die richtigen Mengen...


----------



## HansGuenther (11. August 2016)

Rock Shox empfiehlt (schreibt vor) jedes Jahr ein anderes Fett. Damit machst du aber nichts falsch. Meines Erachtens nach ist das lediglich Silikon-Fett. RS empfiehlt Judy Butter, Sram Butter, PM600 Military Grease, Dynamic Seal Grease, Redrum. Kommt darauf an, ob Buchsen, Dichtungen, Abstreifer oder O-Ringe geschmiert werden sollen.


----------



## crxtuner (11. August 2016)

Ich benutze manitou prep m egal ob bei rock shox und co. judy butter ist teuer. Das manitou prep m ist vergleichsweise günstig.


----------



## hnx (11. August 2016)

KoZaK schrieb:


> Was nehme ich da am besten für die Pike und den Monarch RT3?


Das was RS in der Anleitung empfiehlt, also SRAM butter und dynamic seal grease (plus Öl, wie beschrieben).


----------



## majomathes (13. August 2016)

Ich hab das SKF LGHP 2  läuft...


----------



## garbel (15. August 2016)

Ich würde für alles, was ein Gewinde hat, gar kein Fett, sondern "Anti-Seize" benutzen. Das haftet länger und verringert das Drehmoment nicht so stark wie Fett.

Wir haben in der Werkstatt zweierlei Fett, einmal ein weißes und ein grünes (Motorex) für knacksensilbe Teile wie Pressfit-Innenlager.


----------



## majomathes (15. August 2016)

Dafür habe ich loctite 248 243 und 270 was die schraubensicherung betrifft.
Motorex 2000 habe ich auch
Loctite 8102 habe ich auch noch ein Schluck rumliegen... sollte aber für 2 Jahre am Fahrrad halten 
Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hnx (15. August 2016)

Wo verwendet man 270er Loctite am Radl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (15. August 2016)

Ka liegt rum ich werde was finden 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## majomathes (15. August 2016)

hab aber nichts gefunden 
hast du eine Idee @hnx wofür ich das 8102 verwenden könnte? Anstelle des Motorex 2000?


----------



## memphis35 (15. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> wofür ich das 8102 verwenden könnte


Die HP sagt schmiert Wälz u. Gleitlager . Noch Fragen ?


----------



## majomathes (15. August 2016)

Was da steht kann ich selber lesen, evtl. Wäre es ja auch an anderen Stellen praktisch...Deshalb die frage 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Geigerinio (20. Oktober 2017)

Das FinishLine Teflon Fett ist der grösste Mist. Habe meinen Steuersatz damit gefettet und derdann knackt nach wie vor. Genauso bei meinem Kumpel. Ich glaube dieses Fett ist einfach ungeeignet für sowas. Nach Ca. 1Jahr wird es auch bissl bröselig. Es ist total komisches Fett. Ich hole mir jetzt das Motorex 2000.


----------



## KoZaK (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab jetzt seit einem Jahr das motorex am Steuersatz und auch seit dem kein knacken mehr. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Oktober 2017)

HansGuenther schrieb:


> Castrol LMX Li-Komplexfett eignet sich gut. Es ist einfach zu dosieren und aufzutragen, in jedem Auto- und Motorradshop zu bekommen, hat eine schöne grüne Farbe, gute Schmiereigenschaften und ist relativ günstig. Man kann es für alle Lager am Fahrrad verwenden, egal ob Steuersatz oder Pedale. Wenn es ganz besonders wasserbeständig sein soll, kann man über ein Calciumkomplexseifenfett nachdenken. In jedem gut sortierten Werkzeughandel zu beziehen.
> 21,95 € für 850 Gramm finde ich teuer. 5 € für das Fett an sich, 8,50 € weil aus der Schweiz und 8,50 € weil "speziell" fürs Fahrrad.


Castrol ist auch meine erste Wahl für so etwas.


----------

